# Anybody modded a TK40 or 45?



## B0wz3r (Nov 17, 2010)

High gang...



I'm considering getting a TK because I want something that will run on AA's.



BUT... I really dislike cool tints. Anyone have any experience or knows of anyone who can mod one of these so it will have neutral/warm emitters? (Preferably a 5B bin.)


----------

